# Zustand Wald



## JACK B. (17. März 2012)

Hallo Biker!

Habt Ihr dieses Jahr auch das Gefühl, dass der Zustand der Waldwege schlechter ist als die letzten Jahre?
Richtung Hann. Münden kann man an einigen Stellen nur umkehren. Es liegt überall Holz auf den Wegen, und das nicht erst seit einer Woche. Habe das Gefühl, die räumen gar nicht mehr auf. 
Manche Wege sind zu einem Moor geworden.
Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## alex80 (17. März 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen, bei mir sieht es ganz ähnlich aus. Ein HOCH auf den Hessenforst. Nun ja, so machen wir Biker wenigstens die Wälder nicht noch mehr kaputt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (29. März 2012)

das will ich doch hoffen, denn biker haben im wald schlicht nichts verloren.
auf der straße aber eigentlich auch nicht.

korrekt betrachtet gehören fahrräder sogar abgeschaft!


----------



## Knuell-Rider (2. April 2012)

Hier bei uns - in der Schwalm - hat das vermutlich damit zu tun, dass man genug mit der Beseitigung der Sturmschäden zu tun hat. Diese sind so immens, dass wohl keine Zeit bleibt, Nebenwege für Wanderer oder Radfahrer zu pflegen. Dabei wird natürlich schweres Gerät eingesetzt, was die Sache nicht besser macht. Ich fahre die kleineren Wege schon gar nicht mehr, weil man doch nur irgendwann "stecken" bleibt.


----------

